# [SOLVED] Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Whenever I try to attach a PDF (of any size) to an Outlook 2007 email, Outlook crashes. This only happens with PDF's; all other files attach fine.

I noticed I had Reader 7.0 and 10 installed, so I went to uninstall 7.0 through add/remove programs and it wouldn't uninstall. So I followed instructions here to remove manually: Adobe Reader forums and other resources. Then I uninstalled/reinstalled Reader 10 with no success.

Any ideas?

Thank you,
Ed

Win XP Pro SP3
Outlook 2007
Adobe Reader X (10.0.1)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

Use your event viewer: How to view and manage event logs in Event Viewer in Windows XP and post only the occurrence (not the whole thing) back here.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

These are the entries that occured after the crash:

*In Event Viewer > System*

Event Type: Error
Event Source: EventLog
Event Category: None
Event ID: 6004
Date: 3/21/2011
Time: 3:20:36 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DF9Z1Y91
Description:
A driver packet received from the I/O subsystem was invalid. The data is the packet.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at Events and Errors Message Center: Basic Search.
Data:
0000: 0c 00 e0 00 0e 00 00 00 ..à.....
0008: 72 01 00 34 16 e8 cb 01 r..4.èË.
0010: 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 @.......
0018: 00 00 00 00 04 00 4e 00 ......N.
0020: 00 00 00 00 cb 0b 00 80 ....Ë..€
0028: 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 c0 .......À
0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0038: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0040: 4d 00 52 00 78 00 53 00 M.R.x.S.
0048: 6d 00 62 00 00 00 5c 00 m.b...\.
0050: 44 00 65 00 76 00 69 00 D.e.v.i.
0058: 63 00 65 00 5c 00 4c 00 c.e.\.L.
0060: 61 00 6e 00 6d 00 61 00 a.n.m.a.
0068: 6e 00 52 00 65 00 64 00 n.R.e.d.
0070: 69 00 72 00 65 00 63 00 i.r.e.c.
0078: 74 00 6f 00 72 00 00 00 t.o.r...
0080: 57 00 4f 00 52 00 4b 00 W.O.R.K.
0088: 47 00 52 00 4f 00 55 00 G.R.O.U.
0090: 50 00 00 00 4e 00 65 00 P...N.e.
0098: 74 00 42 00 54 00 5f 00 t.B.T._.
00a0: 54 00 63 00 70 00 69 00 T.c.p.i.
00a8: 70 00 5f 00 7b 00 44 00 p._.{.D.
00b0: 46 00 37 00 38 00 43 00 F.7.8.C.
00b8: 39 00 38 00 34 00 2d 00 9.8.4.-.
00c0: 39 00 34 00 37 00 44 00 9.4.7.D.
00c8: 2d 00 34 00 37 00 42 00 -.4.7.B.
00d0: 38 00 2d 00 41 00 34 00 8.-.A.4.
00d8: 37 00 31 00 2d 00 00 00 7.1.-...


*In Event Viewer > Microsoft office sessions*

Event Type: Warning
Event Source: Microsoft Office 12 Sessions
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7002
Date: 3/21/2011
Time: 3:21:04 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DF9Z1Y91
Description:
ID: 6, Application Name: Microsoft Office Outlook, Application Version: 12.0.4518.1014, Microsoft Office Version: 12.0.6021.5000. This session lasted 8900 seconds with 960 seconds of active time. This session ended with a hang.


*In Event Viewer > Application*

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Microsoft Office 12
Event Category: None
Event ID: 5000
Date: 3/21/2011
Time: 3:21:11 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DF9Z1Y91
Description:
EventType officelifeboathang, P1 outlook.exe, P2 12.0.4518.1014, P3 ntdll.dll, P4 5.1.2600.6055, P5 NIL, P6 NIL, P7 NIL, P8 NIL, P9 NIL, P10 NIL.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at Events and Errors Message Center: Basic Search.
Data:
0000: 6f 00 66 00 66 00 69 00 o.f.f.i.
0008: 63 00 65 00 6c 00 69 00 c.e.l.i.
0010: 66 00 65 00 62 00 6f 00 f.e.b.o.
0018: 61 00 74 00 68 00 61 00 a.t.h.a.
0020: 6e 00 67 00 2c 00 20 00 n.g.,. .
0028: 6f 00 75 00 74 00 6c 00 o.u.t.l.
0030: 6f 00 6f 00 6b 00 2e 00 o.o.k...
0038: 65 00 78 00 65 00 2c 00 e.x.e.,.
0040: 20 00 31 00 32 00 2e 00 .1.2...
0048: 30 00 2e 00 34 00 35 00 0...4.5.
0050: 31 00 38 00 2e 00 31 00 1.8...1.
0058: 30 00 31 00 34 00 2c 00 0.1.4.,.
0060: 20 00 6e 00 74 00 64 00 .n.t.d.
0068: 6c 00 6c 00 2e 00 64 00 l.l...d.
0070: 6c 00 6c 00 2c 00 20 00 l.l.,. .
0078: 35 00 2e 00 31 00 2e 00 5...1...
0080: 32 00 36 00 30 00 30 00 2.6.0.0.
0088: 2e 00 36 00 30 00 35 00 ..6.0.5.
0090: 35 00 2c 00 20 00 4e 00 5.,. .N.
0098: 49 00 4c 00 2c 00 20 00 I.L.,. .
00a0: 4e 00 49 00 4c 00 2c 00 N.I.L.,.
00a8: 20 00 4e 00 49 00 4c 00 .N.I.L.
00b0: 2c 00 20 00 4e 00 49 00 ,. .N.I.
00b8: 4c 00 2c 00 20 00 4e 00 L.,. .N.
00c0: 49 00 4c 00 20 00 4e 00 I.L. .N.
00c8: 49 00 4c 00 0d 00 0a 00 I.L.....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

Turn off your anti virus and see if the problem still occurs. This class of errors was common with ESET (NOD32) a few years ago. If you're using Skype, turn off the toolbar.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

I disabled Symantec Endpoint Protection and it made no difference. I also ran Office Diagnostics: it fixed one problem apparently but again, made no difference. Also, running Outlook in safe mode didn't help either.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

Well, I restarted the computer in safe mode and it now works. Sort of a mixed blessing I guess. Is there a better way to handle this besides unchecking and checking each item under startup one by one?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*

The culprit is definitely in the startup menu and I'm still guessing "Security". You could try some groupings, starting with what you consider essentials or the other way around and speed up the procedure. At the end, you're still stuck with finding the one (one out of two?). The two items in your Event Log which concerned me were A driver packet received from the I/O subsystem was invalid. The data is the packet. And officelifeboathang.


----------



## esark33 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2007 crashes when attaching a PDF*



Corday said:


> The culprit is definitely in the startup menu and I'm still guessing "Security". You could try some groupings, starting with what you consider essentials or the other way around and speed up the procedure. At the end, you're still stuck with finding the one (one out of two?). The two items in your Event Log which concerned me were A driver packet received from the I/O subsystem was invalid. The data is the packet. And officelifeboathang.


Corday, I believe you were right - I uninstalled the Symantec Endpoint antivirus and it worked properly. So I just installed Security Essentials, still looks good. Thanks for all your help!

(I'll let you know if it continues) :smile:

Cheers,
Ed


----------

